# Meet Ellie - whippet mix



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ellie is a cutie, thanks for adopting :wavey:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations, but I can't see your pics....


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

I guess Twitpic doesn't like linking to their images, so I fixed them (thanks Flickr)


----------

